# Anyone Have Info On This Watch?



## DaKRO (Sep 7, 2012)

Does anyone know anything about this watch? Was handed to me from my mother.



















Thanks!


----------



## DaKRO (Sep 7, 2012)

Anybody?


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Doesn't seem you're having any luck.... I only know of them as a Swiss company that seem to have some OK watches though you tend not to see many around here. What sort of size is that one as a matter of interest?


----------



## DaKRO (Sep 7, 2012)

Hey artistmike, not havnt much luck so far. its 34-35mm and just in case the name is hard to see its a candino - lunaris


----------



## seemore (Oct 25, 2007)

If you google candino - lunaris you get the candino web site with loads of info about the maker.Part of the festina group it appears.


----------



## DaKRO (Sep 7, 2012)

Il take another look but I couldn't find anything before I posted here


----------



## Spencer J Bodily (Apr 15, 2013)

I have a Candino - not as nice as yours though. It iooks like 50s with AS 1502 movement - very good condition, in fact looks like it was rarely worn .


----------



## DaKRO (Sep 7, 2012)

Hello Spencer

I don't think it was worn much.

do you have any idea what its worth?


----------



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

DaKRO said:


> Hello Spencer
> 
> I don't think it was worn much.
> 
> do you have any idea what its worth?


I hope the powers that be don't mind me posting the below



mel said:


> No one on the The Watch Forum is a Professional Appraiser or Valuation Expert, and therefore, we cannot offer any kind
> 
> of valuation or appraisal service. All of our members are enthusiastic watch collectors with some experience in restoration and
> 
> ...


----------

